# 26.4" draw length!!?? Feels SHORT!



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

I've been shooting bows for about 30 years (I'm 44), currently shoot fingers, and consistently shoot in the top 5% of my class. I laid the bow down for about 5 years and am now picking it up again. In reading this forum to catch up on things, I found the "wingspan" draw-length calculator and tried it. I'm 5' 5", and my wingspan (back agains the wall, finger in a corner, middle finger to middle finger) measures 66". That works out to 26.4" draw length! YOW!!! Seriously??? 

I've been shooting a 28" draw forever but after seeing that 26.4" is recommended, I checked the draw on my Hoyt Aspen (Redline cam, 28" draw) and shortened it from 28.5" (which _was _feeling a tad long) to stock 28", and then one more click to 27.75". My daughter has a highly and easily adjustable Browning Micro Midas, so I set the draw at 26.5" and tried it. At that draw, either my left arm is going to be straight and my fingers are going to be on the point of my chin, or my finger is going to be in the corner of my mouth and my left arm is going to be bent about 30 deg from the elbow. I just don't see how in the world I would shoot a 26.5" draw with fingers. With a release, yes, but with fingers, no way. 

*Here's the question:* So, is this wingspan thing for release shooters or am I really being called to cock my elbow at 30 deg?

----------------------
Shooting-wise, I'm looking to improve my score to top 0.5% of my class. My biggest problems are in aiming- the pin wanders too much. In the past couple of weeks, applying what I've been reading, I've dropped my wrist, bent my bow elbow a _little_, dropped my bow shoulder, and changed my anchor to a little more under my chin rather than along my face (shorter draw forces that!). I think I'm holding steadier and my 50 yd groups are looking decent (about 5", w/ the odd flyer). I shoot 2 fingers under and that's been a good improvement from 1/2 split. My groups are okay, but I want to get that X-ring every time, not 1/2 the time.
----------------------


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

The wingspan method is just a starting point. An archer can be an inch or more off from the wingspan DL. Some of the things that will throw it off are finger length, chest size and injuries. WS measurements give me a 27.5" DL, but I'm much more stable at 26.25".

I recommend that you work with a good coach to help you get it just right.

Also, read GRIV's posts here about DL. He's explaned it several different 
times.

There is a good discussion of DL on the Hunters Friend website. It is directed more towards hunting than target, but some good information.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

The wingspan method is generally used by release shooters. Finger shooters obviously need to add a little to it. I usually advize people to add about 3/4" to 1" to the wingspan method when shooting fingers. So in your case it should work out pretty close to 27.5". Make any sense to you?


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

bfisher said:


> The wingspan method is generally used by release shooters. Finger shooters obviously need to add a little to it. I usually advize people to add about 3/4" to 1" to the wingspan method when shooting fingers. So in your case it should work out pretty close to 27.5". Make any sense to you?


Bingo!!! Just what I wanted to know.

I also searched for "GRIV" and "draw length" and found some excellent posts including one where he says that it's normal to tweak draw length for different kinds of shoots. I was wondering the exact thing, myself. I also plan on putting his "10-yard" advice to work. 

Coach- I'd love to have a coach! However, I live on a ranch in NE NM and have to drive 30 miles to get groceries. I am _pretty_ sure there's no good coach in this area- do we know any in the Raton, Colorado Springs, or even Albuquerque area? These are all pretty good drives for me, but I get there once in awhile.


----------



## gpos1 (Dec 28, 2005)

*yep*

im 6'1" and have been shootng comp for last 20 years and my draw length is 27.5" indoors and i shoot 28 outdoors. if you look at your stance a v is more stable than a streight line. but you can also go to short! find a length that you can feel your back tighten when at full draw.


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*I am 5'5" and*

have around a 26" draw length. Give or take depending upon the bow.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

There is coaching to be had in Colorado Springs. Check into Bill Pelligrino's Archery Hut or contact BHNTR1 on here.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

TCR1 said:


> There is coaching to be had in Colorado Springs. Check into Bill Pelligrino's Archery Hut or contact BHNTR1 on here.


Sure 'nuff! I found the website, will give them a call after the New Year's and set something up.


----------

